# Youtube's war against masculinity



## WanaB (Oct 30, 2017)

Perhaps I've implicitly stated my position.
Youtube and their advertisers have begun de-funding channels that talk about guns, any sort of tactical equipment, as well as some that are simply "handy-man" type channels. One of my favorite handy-man channels "Wranglerstar," now taken down (or at least de-funded) because it isn't "family friendly." 

He teaches about the use of tools, how to build stuff, things like that. He's not innapropiate, yet Youtube says he's not family friendly.

Meanwhile, Miley Cyrus and Nikki Minaj shaking their naked bodies is family friendly enough to remain on the website and funded by advertisers.

Makes me sick. These people, it seems to me, must be the same people that say joining the military, driving a pickup truck, and going fishing make a man a product of "toxic masculinity," and it's dangerous to teach a man to be a man.


----------



## SpitfireV (Oct 30, 2017)

Eh, that's a big leap of logic mate.


----------



## Isiah6:8 (Oct 30, 2017)

It has nothing to do with masculinity, but the click bait was nice.

The issue you are speaking about unfolded in two incidents:
  1) YT was trying to demonetize extremist groups uploading content to YT and monetize those videos promoting terrorism and whatever other stupid shit those assholes were promoting. 
  2) PewDiePie did his death to all jews sign video.  Since he has the largest following on YT, and was partnered with Disney (which happens to work hand in hand with YTR for content).  Believe it or not, companies don't want to associate with or advertise with content that might be considered adverse.

So then advertisers pulled back massively.  YT has a machine learning algorithm which flags all videos that might be an issue.  Content creators, hate this because some material which "should not" be flagged gets flagged as bad.  The biggest issue is that in the time it would take a content creator to appeal and have their content reinstated to monetize, the timing which that takes, means that the peak timing for revenue is already lost in that time.  Two weeks is an eternity for content creators and most videos are lost in the sea of others at that point.

In the meantime CC's on YT have gone to other means to make up for advert funding while they wait the wave out.  Ad revenue is starting to trickle back and the algos appear to be learning better, but like anything, that will take time and will hurt some CC's who have done nothing wrong.  If that CC has enough subs and likes per vid they will most likely make up rev in YT Red or through a Patreon which is popular.  If they are a small channel and are failing, sucks, but that is life.


----------



## WanaB (Oct 30, 2017)

How so? 
I’m not a conspiracy guy, but how could it be argued that hanging up shop lights and fixing a chainsaw isn’t family friendly, but all the crap that the big pop stars do in their videos is?


----------



## WanaB (Oct 30, 2017)

Isiah6:8 said:


> It has nothing to do with masculinity, but the click bait was nice.
> 
> The issue you are speaking about unfolded in two incidents:
> 1) YT was trying to demonetize extremist groups uploading content to YT and monetize those videos promoting terrorism and whatever other stupid shit those assholes were promoting.
> ...



Gotcha, and defunding the videos that do that, that makes sense. 
But how are channels that have nothing to do with those guys get punished? I don’t see what is adverse about building a tree house and testing tools

Maybe I just don’t understand business or algorithms as I’ve spent my adult life in the military


----------



## Lefty375 (Oct 30, 2017)

First, while it's true that Youtube has defunded multiple channels I think your outrage is a product of a misunderstanding of the situation. It seems, however, a relevant question to ask is are you mad at Youtube or advertisers? Perhaps you should be upset at the advertisers because they are the ones who decide what content their advertisements. 

A few questions:
-Do you understand how the monetization bot works? It's an AI that learns through machine learning, not a person. 
-Are you aware of the massive drop-off in revenue people experienced before this new system? Right, that's what happens when YouTube wasn't strict enough and advertisers said "ok" and pulled their ads.  A lot of top creators lost money. See: adpocalypse 
-Hundreds of creators were de-monetized even "SJW" and left-leaning channels. It's not just your favorite channels.

Second, I find the rhetoric of your post interesting and a big part of the problem when trying to have a discussion with anyone. Making a private company take part in some type of "war" versus the military, guns or whatever else is quite the choice of words and seems to serve as a spark for the latest internet outrage.


----------



## The Hate Ape (Oct 30, 2017)

Lefty375 said:


> Second, I find the rhetoric of your post interesting and a big part of the problem when trying to have a discussion with anyone. Making a private company take part in some type of "war" versus the military, guns or whatever else is quite the choice of words and seems to serve as a spark for the latest internet outrage.



Spot on.

OP reads like a political troll pushing the latest media hype or Facebook drama. Take that how you wish @WanaB but you need to educate yourself more on how this site functions if you wish to be a productive member here. Perhaps your seventeenth post can provide a meaningful stance on a topic OR you could just make it a happy new years post if you know what I mean..

H/A


----------



## Isiah6:8 (Oct 30, 2017)

WanaB said:


> How so?
> I’m not a conspiracy guy, but how could it be argued that hanging up shop lights and fixing a chainsaw isn’t family friendly, but all the crap that the big pop stars do in their videos is?



The Wranglerstar YT channel has titles and thumbnails with guns/shooting/knives.  This will get picked up by the algorithm.  They also have titles with "Warning Graphic" "How to Kill a Tree" in the title.  If that Content Creator doesn't understand how an algorithm will flag that stuff as not suitable for family then I would say they are really really dense.  Like I said, algos that learn on their own take time, but it will flag for keywords and phrases like "How to Kill" or "Warning Graphic" along with other common words in titles that correlate highly with "bad" videos.  Think of who owns YT, and also understand that images can be in algos for flagging things.  So axes, guns, knives, swords (any classifier called a weapon) would/could be flagged.

Algos are really just decision trees in a sense.  Some more complex than others.


----------



## WanaB (Oct 30, 2017)

Hah, I guess I’m not the first person to take an interest in this topic. 

I didn’t know about any algorithms or none of that. I was just unhappy that all my favorite channels stopped making videos. 

Message received my friends. Perhaps my 18th


----------



## 8482farm (Oct 30, 2017)

I don't think it's targeting "masculinity" but just YouTube having no choice but to satisfy their sponsors before they pull out of their advertisement contracts. However, YouTube channels like buzzfeed are coming out with bullshit like this: 




I would say that is a direct attack on masculinity.


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 30, 2017)

Soooooo, unsure as how you all would to proceed. 

Are we gonna talk about a war on masculinity now after the initial kerfluffle? Cause I guess I’m ok with that but let’s do that.


----------



## Gunz (Oct 30, 2017)

amlove21 said:


> Soooooo, unsure as how you all would to proceed.
> 
> Are we gonna talk about a war on masculinity now after the initial kerfluffle? Cause I guess I’m ok with that but let’s do that.



There's a war against masculinity and I, for one, am against it.


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 30, 2017)

In response to the OP, my feeling is that attacking masculinity is a symptom of the larger issue of social media outlets suppressing political points of view that aren't in alignment with those of the people who control the company.  This isn't unique to YouTube; Facebook has come under fire repeatedly for screening out conservative content or suspending/banning high-profile conservatives.  Instagram has as well.  Lawsuits have erupted over these issues.  It even got Senate-level attention.

Some would say that this is part and parcel of of a wider effort to suppress people, companies, and organizations (like non-profits) that are associated with the political right  Attacking conservatives and... well, anyone who doesn't agree with them... seems to have become pretty common in major social media platforms.

I had a personal experience with this.  Shortly after the murder of several Dallas police officers in a terrorist attack last year, I (and several other people) adopted this image as my Facebook avatar to show my support of law enforcement and the fallen officers:



The next morning, I logged onto Facebook and found out I had been "temporarily banned" for violating Facebook's community standards.  I thought that maybe it was a copyright issue, but the image is unrestricted.  And when I finally heard back from Facebook, I found out it was because my avatar was "offensive."  In a few days my account was turned back on and I never heard back from Facebook as to why I got banned.  Several other people who had this image as an avatar were also temporarily banned.


----------



## Frank S. (Oct 30, 2017)

Ocoka said:


> There's a war against masculinity and I, for one, am against it.



War, or masculinity? You're being tantalizingly oblique.


----------



## TLDR20 (Oct 30, 2017)

I have always ascribed to the idea that when you join a site(pornhub, redtube,videobox,shadowspear,professional-soldiers,mp.net.....whatever gets you going), you agree to the terms and conditions of that site. YouTube has a policy, they have adware and bots that drive monetization, if you interfere with that monetizing strategy you will get in trouble.

Imagine if like Facebook, shadowspear had 2 billion active users and only hundreds of moderators. Those moderators and admins would absolutely have to be heavy handed with everything. There is little room for subjectivity at a first glance. 

If your piece of this earth and the media you inhabit makes you think it is a war on your ideas, you will see one everywhere you look. If you don’t live that way, you won’t. 

I hate to say it, but think of our little corner of the Internet here. You have, at most, 4-6 liberal members out of hundreds who regularly post. A thousand active members? The vast majority likely lean to the right on almost every issue. And our site is fair and balanced for simply allowing those 4-6 a voice. The vast majority of sites like this, I and others would have been banned for simply having an opposing opinion. 

Is that a war on opposing ideals, or simply the easiest way to ensure a group mentality is maintained? Is it laziness? For sure. People are inherently so. 

I don’t know. I’m just loading up my belt fed atheism for my personal vendetta on Christmas... ;)


----------



## Blizzard (Oct 30, 2017)

Frank S. said:


> War, or masculinity? You're being tantalizingly oblique.


Interesting you should point out Ocoka's tantalizing obliques.  I'm not sure to which side of the argument that comment falls.


----------



## Frank S. (Oct 30, 2017)

On average, to the left.


----------



## Marine0311 (Oct 30, 2017)

Frank S. said:


> On average, to the left.



Left to our own devices?


----------



## ThunderHorse (Oct 31, 2017)

So, obviously, I have a youtube channel.  I mostly talk about Rugby and Triathlons on it, and most Rugby Related videos have started receiving the Yellow (partial monetization) dollar sign.  I request review even though most do not hit the 1k threshold in 7 days they ask, but they've all successfully gone green.  So idk.


----------



## Gunz (Oct 31, 2017)

Frank S. said:


> War, or masculinity? You're being tantalizingly oblique.





The War Against Masculinity


----------



## Frank S. (Oct 31, 2017)

Ocoka said:


> The War Against Masculinity
> 
> View attachment 20149



I know what he's thinking, where to hide the salami...


----------



## Gunz (Oct 31, 2017)

Frank S. said:


> I know what he's thinking, where to hide the salami...




And I, for one, am against all of it: salami, hiding and thinking.


----------

